# East & MIdwest December Preview (Mid & Eastern Canada too)



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

GOT COLD & SNOW?

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&groupid=4344&topicid=12444&Itemid=179


----------



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

rob what does the winter look like for snow in nj


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

looks good at this point. May take up totals soon


----------



## PatrickC (Jun 9, 2010)

Rob what is the out look for front range Colorado Denver and surrounding. We have been dry for quite some time and I'm afraid if we don't get some moisture it will be very bad for the landscape in spring 2013. Fire danger will be off the scale again.


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

Patrick....

Give it time..I do know with the lack of El Nino we will be adjusting the snow/rain for the front range a little more. The PAC West has been active the question will be how many long wave troughs dig into the Great Basin and Rockies the next few months. For now expect more precip than last winter but slightly below average.


----------

